# Bluetooth retrofit for MY2004 3er sedan



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

gf44108 said:


> Refer to this site and you will get all the information you need and/or purchase the equipment:
> 
> http://www.advancedautovations.com/e460402.html


They never replied to my email...


----------



## egbb2004 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I live in the UK, do you know if the part numbers would be the same if I wanted to retrofit this in my 316ti SE Compact?

Thanks and regards
Tom


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for starting this thread. Please keep us up to date on how things work out.

I am planning on adding Bluetooth to my (10/02 build) 03 330Ci. My wife just got the 
Moto 815 and will be giving it to me in Jan. For Xmas I will be getting the BT kit. I 
thought people could order from circlebmw.com but their on-line parts catalog is unusable.

I just looked behind the panel for the CDs and see no cables, only empty compartments.
I assume that if I remove the trunk liner I will find them. My car does have the "wired for
cell phone" sticker in the trunk.

Matt


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Russel BMW in Baltimore will order the 7th gen ULF from Germany if you pay in advance. You cannot return it.

Circle BMW does not do BT stuff.

Pacific and SB claim to be able to get the ULF but neither has gotten back to me.

I think I might table this BT install till early next year...


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

Anyone have any info on the 7th gen ULF?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SilverBmw said:



> Anyone have any info on the 7th gen ULF?


Other than what I posted above? The p/n is 84 10 6 969 268.


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

Just a FYI-

I tried to order the 522 model, but I couldnt get it. When my parts department called their wherehouse to have sent to them, they said that BMW placed a national freeze on the module and that it was being discontinued. 

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SilverBmw said:


> Just a FYI-
> 
> I tried to order the 522 model, but I couldnt get it. When my parts department called their wherehouse to have sent to them, they said that BMW placed a national freeze on the module and that it was being discontinued.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this?


Haven't heard it's being discontinued, although that would make sense given the 7th gen is out. However, everything above 1st gen is frozen, AFAIK. You have to get in touch with a good BMW dealer like Russel BMW (Maryland). They can get the part directly from Germany.


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

Since you are not doing anything with assist AND you are going to pair with the Verizon E815 phone...it absolutly does not matter what ULF you get. I'm putting 552 in my 2005. There are some compatibility issues with the older Verizon v710 phone in particular; but everything was fixed with the E815.

Addtionallly, I believe you can get any of the non-assist modules' software upgraded at your local dealer, if you really care. 

Buy what you can get at the cheapest price you can find is my advise. BMW has pretty much frozen the sale of all of these models at this point since there is so much confusion...But none of it matters with your particular phone.

FYI-The install kit mentioned is exactly what you need. If you WANT to charge your phone and use and external antenna, there is some addtional parts to buy (sharkfin, cradle, etc.); but most people pass on this option.


----------



## Larus (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm getting ready to order the parts for bluetooth for my (03/02) 530i (without assist) and have a Motorola V3 Black Razr phone. Does it matter which generation ULF I get? With the possible exception of the Advanced Autovations product, it does seem the 552 1st generation ULF is all that is available, as that is the only one my BMW dealer or EISKits can get. EISkits seems to have the cheapest price at $565 for their kit for a 03/02 530i.

Also, is it necesarry to switch out the armrest cradle (which is apparently where the pairing button will be) if you do not plan on using a cradle insert for the phone (there is none available for the Razr anyway)? I want to keep the OEM look in the interior and the current center armrest matches perfectly the black leather interior.

Finally, can anyone who has installed a bluetooth kit comment on the quality of the reception over the car stereo speakers? I'm concerned about some reports of "hum" from the RF energy/signal in the cabin of the car when no external antennae is used. I plan to install the bluetooth antennae in the center console. 

Thanks for any help or comments.

Larus


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Larus said:


> I'm getting ready to order the parts for bluetooth for my (03/02) 530i (without assist) and have a Motorola V3 Black Razr phone. Does it matter which generation ULF I get? With the possible exception of the Advanced Autovations product, it does seem the 552 1st generation ULF is all that is available, as that is the only one my BMW dealer or EISKits can get. EISkits seems to have the cheapest price at $560 for their kit for a 03/02 530i.
> 
> Also, is it necesarry to switch out the armrest cradle (which is apparently where the pairing button will be) if you do not plan on using a cradle insert for the phone (there is none available for the Razr anyway)? I want to keep the OEM look in the interior and the current center armrest matches perfectly the black leather interior.
> 
> ...


I'ved had the 552 ULF (built 5/24/03) installed in my car since 9/03 with no problems. There are no audio/sound quality issues with the stereo speakers or mic. The BT pairing button is located in the armrest insert and needs to be present. The insert that comes with the BT kit is used regardless if you are using a using a phone cradle or not. If you have rhe Euro armrest, you either have to put the US armrest back or do a custom install of the pairing button. The steering wheel buttons cannot be used for pairing.

Please let us know if you have any more questions.

Regards...JL


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

swchang said:


> However, what is the "docking cradle"? Does that get mounted up near the A/C vents? If so, does that just hold the phone, or does it also charge the phone and hook up to an external antenna? (The latter is more out of curiosity, since I don't have the sharkfin antenna. I have NAV but I don't have Assist. I'm not about to mount the sharkfin either...)


I didn't have to install an aftermarket bluetooth kit (my 3er just squeezed in for factory install), but do believe after all that you have described to be getting you will have some sort of remote controll of your phone. That is, you will be able to dial either from your Nav screen and/or steering wheel control like I am able to do. If you can, I advise getting the DC plug adapter for the plug in your glove box and powering your phone from there via a car charger. You never see the phone, it doesn't block anything and feels so _integrated_ :thumbup: I suppose that's the advantage of the 'eject' box that replaces the cup holders- having an integrated place for the phone that also powers it.

I'm just not a fan of having extra things mounted or docked all over my dash or windshield..... that's just me though....

Good luck with your project! It's really worth having :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Larus said:


> Also, is it necesarry to switch out the armrest cradle (which is apparently where the pairing button will be) if you do not plan on using a cradle insert for the phone (there is none available for the Razr anyway)? I want to keep the OEM look in the interior and the current center armrest matches perfectly the black leather interior.


What I did with mine was to leave the BT Pairing button under where the snap in pieces in the center console are. I too didn't really want to cut into my center console at the time. I figure I'd only need the button once in a blue moon should I need to re-pair my phone or if I want to pair a new phone. When that need arises, I just unsnap my euro roller tray and my button is right there. Pair the phone and tuck the button away again and put my euro roller tray back in. Can't tell that the kit is there.


----------



## Rob530iA (Dec 6, 2003)

Larus said:


> I'm getting ready to order the parts for bluetooth for my (03/02) 530i (without assist) and have a Motorola V3 Black Razr phone. Does it matter which generation ULF I get? With the possible exception of the Advanced Autovations product, it does seem the 552 1st generation ULF is all that is available, as that is the only one my BMW dealer or EISKits can get. EISkits seems to have the cheapest price at $565 for their kit for a 03/02 530i.
> 
> Also, is it necesarry to switch out the armrest cradle (which is apparently where the pairing button will be) if you do not plan on using a cradle insert for the phone (there is none available for the Razr anyway)? I want to keep the OEM look in the interior and the current center armrest matches perfectly the black leather interior.
> 
> ...


Larus,
I've got a similar set up as you (03/02 530i with Black RAZR) and have been looking for a Bluetooth ULF (newer generation). Did you find out how much Russel BMW wants for the 7th gen ULF?
Thanks.


----------



## Larus (Sep 28, 2005)

No Rob, I did not contact Russel BMW. I did order from EISkits after speaking to them today and being assured their kit would work perfectly in my car. Hope they're right.


----------



## Larus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Success*

I have now had the EISKits BMW OEM Bluetooth system installed and running in my 03/02 530i for a few weeks and it works perfectly with my Cingular Motorola Black Razr phone-very satisfied with the EIS solution.

Larus


----------

